# something out of nothing



## nukie (Jul 10, 2003)

A cloudy day last week, and I was standing on a street corner, tracking cars and taking their photos.  The idea was to get the car in focus and the background blurry.  Everything was going well someone put a telegraph pole in the middle of the frame as I followed the red car.  I can't say much other than I paniced and took this photo ...







Not at admit defeat, I cropped and fiddled with the levels to get something along the lines of ...






A photo that I don't think I could have taken if I wanted to and had a month of Sundays.


----------



## Dew (Jul 10, 2003)

darn, dont ya just hate it when people leave their poles behind


----------

